# [RISOLTO] Problema di permessi a una directory

## mrfabiolo

Questo è il mio /etc/fstab:

```
#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb2      /            ext4      noatime,discard   0 1

/dev/sdb1      none         swap      sw            0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/sda1      /winzozz      ntfs      defaults      0 0

/dev/sda5      /archive      ntfs      defaults      0 0
```

Il problema è nell'ultima riga /archive ... dove tengo i file di una partizione di 100 GB.

Ora, se do "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /archive" me lo monta normalmente. Però da utente normale non posso accedere ad /archive. Da root invece posso accedere.

Sia che dia i permessi ad un utente normale e dopodiché utilizzi questo, sia che faccia tutto direttamente da root... quando do:

```
rm /archive/Mentalist.s06/so06e01
```

ottengo

```
rm: cannot remove ‘/archive/Mentalist.s06/so06e01’: Operation not permitted
```

E questo vale per qualsiasi file all'interno di archive.

Non so se c'entrino in realtà i permessi... persino da root non riesco.

Ultima cosa: come faccio a fare in modo che ad ogni avvio /archive abbia i permessi di utente normale senza che dia ad ogni riavvio "chmod a+rwx -R /archive".Last edited by mrfabiolo on Tue Jun 17, 2014 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

per il mount prova ad aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo disk

per il comando "rm" , se è una directory da rimuovere  devi aggiungere almeno l'opzione  -r (recursive)

```
# rm -r /direcory/directory/<directory_da_rimuovere>
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

 *Quote:*   

> per il mount prova ad aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo disk

 

Ho provato ad aggiungermi a disk. Ma anche dopo un riavvio non mi sono cambiati i permessi ad archive.

 *Quote:*   

> per il comando "rm" , se è una directory da rimuovere devi aggiungere almeno l'opzione -r (recursive) 

 

Si, scusa... siccome il file aveva un nome lunghissimo lo avevo tagliato.... fai finta che si chiami "/archive/Mentalist.s06/so06e01.avi"

Ma comunque ho provato anche con l'optioze -r sulle directory. Fa sempre "operation not permitted" (anche da root)

----------

## fturco

Stai utilizzando NTFS-3G o la funzionalità NTFS integrata nel kernel? Solo il primo supporta le operazioni di scrittura del filesystem. Guarda anche http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NTFS.

----------

## mrfabiolo

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Stai utilizzando NTFS-3G o la funzionalità NTFS integrata nel kernel? Solo il primo supporta le operazioni di scrittura del filesystem. Guarda anche http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NTFS.

 

ah già... non avevo installato ntfs3g. (e avevo solo la funzionalità NTFS integrata nel kernel).

Ora mi fa questo:

```
➤ mount /dev/sda5 /archive/

modprobe: FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
```

Immagino che debba abilitare questa cosa nel kernel:

```
File systems  --->

    <*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

Sta sera lo ricompilo. In caso ditemi se non devo farlo ma l'errore è dovuto a qualcos'altro.

----------

## mrfabiolo

Ok. Ho ricompilato il kernel. Ora funziona tutto bene. Grazie mille a tutti.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

